# Boost Pressure Sensor came off, replacement needed



## MattL (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm looking for either a known fix or a link to a replacement piping with the sensor housing. I've tried JB weld to hold it together but one drive and it popped off again. I have attached a picture for reference and the white stuff is adhesive so no worries about that. Thank you for any help


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You need a boost sensor AND a charge pipe. Your local GM dealer parts department will be able to get you both.

If you want to buy online I've had good dealings with: GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com .


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

gm dealers sell on ebay a lot too, parts are usually cheaper there and genuine.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> gm dealers sell on ebay a lot too, parts are usually cheaper there and genuine.


Got a seller you know is reliable and legit on there?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Got a seller you know is reliable and legit on there?


Radleygmwholesale or number1gmparts


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Radleygmwholesale or number1gmparts


Thanks. I need to get rear spring isolators so perfect timing.


----------

